# Do I need an Aquaroll?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm just in the process of selling my caravan and working out what to include.

I have two Aquarolls. Should I keep one?

I am looking to buy an older MH (approx £7,000, maybe a bit more). We will either be wild camping or staying for single nights at sites.

If I should keep one, should I also keep a submersible pump too?

Thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Now there is a good question. Never having had a caravan these items are a complete mystery to me but as far as I can tell they are regarded as essentials by many motorhomers who were previously caravanners.

So the answer may well be yes. Hope that helps, Alan.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Richard,

We thought about this when we moved from caravan to motorhome. We had a brief period where we still owned both and wondered much the same question. In the end we didn't keep an Aquaroll or submersible pump - and have never regretted it. 

We did keep a Wastemaster - this has seen quite a bit of action - I'm forever moving it around in the garage at home because it gets in the way  . It never gets used.


Regards,
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

Keep one for the time being. When you get your new van, it may well have water tank on board, and so at that point, you can decide whether to sell the other.

Don't let both go at this stage.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Russell on this.  

cabby


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

kept ours for a short time , even took it with us , soon realised it wasn't needed , after caravanning for 30 years its a hard habit to break , some motorhomers who are ex carravaners do take them just in case , once out without 1 you soon forget its gone and not needed.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Don't all MHs have an on-board fresh water tank? If so, can't we just fill this up directly?

As I said, we will not be staying in one place more than one night.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you will have an onboard fresh water tank and an onboard waste water tank. You can drive to a service point and fill with fresh water and get rid of the grey (waste) water straight down the drain. So I would consider these accessories to be unnecessary, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree with the above.

Flog the aquaroll and get a watering can - one with a screw-on spout if you can find one. They take up less space.

A lot of us use a watering can for topping up, and unless you are heavy water users you will find that two or three cans per day is usually enough.

On a proper site we take the can with us for a wee or a shower, so not even a special journey. :wink: Much easier than moving the van to fill from the tap.

Incidentally, we also travel with a full tank of water. I (and others) have compared the mpg very carefully with both full and almost empty tanks, and a very light headwind (or tailwind) makes far more difference.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Richard_M said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Don't all MHs have an on-board fresh water tank? If so, can't we just fill this up directly?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

I am with Dave on this - travel with full water tank on board.

Russell


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I think for most users, and the vast majority of vans, they are unnecessary. 

I do however have them. Partly because of the filling system on my Elddis Autoquest van (which uses the Whale system and filling point only), partly because of my usage pattern and the small onboard tanks in my van.

I do also prefer the ability when on a site with the family for up to say 5 days (which I know you won't do) to bring water to the van (and waste from it) rather than to move the van. When we're fully set up it can be a performance to move the van every day to get water; the water roller role is only a minor inconvenience to me.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I have an aquaroll and wastemaster, both are in the garden shed and haven't seen the light of day since we sold our caravan in 2004, I though they might be useful for long stays :lol: 

In reality, if staying put for more than 3/4 days, I use two 10 ltr food quality plastic cans (bad back) which I transport on a trolley, scavenged from an end of life suitcase, for collecting water and another for emptying grey water which I usually leave under the opened outlet.
The trolley is also well capable of transporting full gas cylinders.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

If you really are looking for the sort of truck you linked to before, then, as we have, thats a big engine to fire up if you do need to shift 100m on a campsite for water only.

It'll kick out smoke when you start it which will stink out several neighbours downwind :twisted: , and most likely you'll have to sit there revving it for 5 minutes waiting for air pressure to build for the brakes to release. :twisted: 

Then you'll drive to the tap, and most likely turn the engine off so you don't upset the people now downwind, or half hour of idling might cost you a tenner! :twisted: :twisted: 

If you do only need a small amount as some seem to (who may be using site showers etc?) then a bucket or Gorilla tub thingy can be used instead of an aquaroll, takes up less space and is much more versatile. You could keep the pump, or get the bucket above the inlet (on the table inside?) and siphon it in. Or our 30m of hose has meant on two occasions we could park for a week within reach of the tap but not too close to overlook black waste disposal!

We have 260l which lasts about 5 days of free use with both showering daily. If you're careful a shower can take very few litres, then it'll last ages.

I wouldn't start out thinking you won't ever stay longer than a night? If you aim to mostly wild camp it seems a bit daft to have so small a water capacity that you need a campsite to fill up every other day? If you travel with a really small inboard tank (depending what you end up with), how will you travel with a full aquaroll if thats most of your travelling capacity? Thats a heavy lump to lift inside? Two decent ex-army type jerrycans and a folding shopping/tool trolley to run them to the tap if too heavy to walk with may be easier to lift in and strap down?

Despite all that I'm sure if you buy a campervan it'll have a suitable water tank anyhow!

Jason


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks again. 

We will only be staying one night anywhere, so (when on site) we can get water coming in or leaving.

OK, I am only going to include one Aquaroll (I'll stick the other one on eBay, I should get £20 for it).

Another question?: I am keeping the two gas bottles back. One is full and one is nearly full.

I assume that MHs (without Gaslow systems) have two 6kg bottles on board....?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Some do have 2 x 6 kg. Some have larger lockers and can accommodate larger gas bottles.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*aquaroll*

hi richard m i did the same as you years ago and kept an aquaroll and pump then all you need is the male & female wire up job done every time we change the m/h all you need to by is the plug & socket my set-up is like COULSTOCK is . if you are parked up on a site a good way from the taps the aquaroll comes into its own the only drawback is the space it takes but you can't have it all people take small plastic containers which still take room and you have to carry the water not for me i even take a waste hog as well for the grey water :roll:


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks again.

Caravan is now listed on eBay (am I allowed to link to it?)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aquaroll*

Richard

Just a thought. As the Aquaroll is bulky, it might be easier to sell it when you are next on a campsite. Stick it outside your unit with a price on. I have sold alsort this way from jerricans to waste hogs!

Russell


----------

